# pregnancy, type 1 and a cruise?



## Salb (Mar 26, 2013)

I was wondering . . .  I am type one and want to fall pregnant, if I do can I still go on a cruise which would include a flight? I would be less than 6 months if I do fall. Am I a high risk and therefore can't go? or do I need better insurance? Please help!


----------



## emmassweeney (Mar 26, 2013)

I would think it'll be fine.  You will need to see your midwife/consultant team once a fortnight so as long as the cruise is within that......if it's much longer I would give your diabetic team a ring and ask their advise.  Other than testing more often and an increased need for insulin it shouldn't really stop you doing anything.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 26, 2013)

emmassweeney said:


> I would think it'll be fine.  You will need to see your midwife/consultant team once a fortnight so as long as the cruise is within that......if it's much longer I would give your diabetic team a ring and ask their advise.  Other than testing more often and an increased need for insulin it shouldn't really stop you doing anything.



Hello - are you gettin pre-pregnancy care already?  If not I would get in touch with your DSN, so they can help you prepare by getting your hba1c down and taking folic
 acid.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 26, 2013)

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/927.aspx?CategoryID=54#close

Not really sure about the first trimester, as we are 'high risk'.  PLus if you did perchance get morning sickness - or worse that awful thing that people sometimes get - the sickness all day every day thing?  Not only did Kate have it, Hypersuze on here did too and she wasn't very well at all for ages - you might well not appreciate either a flight or a sea trip!


----------



## Salb (Mar 26, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for your comments, my hba1c was 5.6 the last time and my control is tight, I am also on folic acid. I have considered the morning sickness and I am still unsure. This is going to take careful thought.


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 26, 2013)

It's a tough one. I went on holiday for 2 weeks when I was 4 weeks pregnant (we'd been trying for 6 years so had given up planning around it, otherwise we'd never have had a holiday). It was fine, but diabetes was a lot more challenging to control, I was a lot more tired than normal and towards the end of the holiday morning sickness was starting to kick in.

I felt really rough between about 8 and 14 weeks so was really glad the holiday wasn't then, I wouldn't have fancied travelling, being sick in hotel rooms and dealing with the exhaustion and eating out when even keeping down a piece of dry toast was a challenge etc.


----------



## hyper-Suze (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol Tropywench! Yep trust me to have same as Prince Willy's Wife! Hyperemesis...eugh! Not the nicest whilst on holiday I'd imagine but mine kicked in from week 10 until the bitter end so u maybe lucky and get cruised up before or if it does!

Other thing to consider is heightened risk of FOOD POISONING! Not sure where or which liner ur on (you don't say) but if not a mainstream one be careful of tummybugs as (for me is a dead cert) type 1's don't handle viruses well and on top if u were preggo too would not be an ideal situation!

Have fun though! I went on cunard ship when I was 2wks preg but didn't know so I was eating ALL wrong things, drinking vino, in jaquzzi and no harm came to my Eva!!! A cruise hol could also be a great way to unwind, relax and conceive!!!!


----------



## Smit (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi, if you read the very, very small print in cruise brochures it reads something like ok to travel during first 6 months if not high risk. I was wanting to book a cruise when we were ttc but my doctor advised against it. I would contact who you would be insured by and double check that you would be covered. Xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 3, 2013)

It depends on your personality I think.

Personally I would book the cruise.  You might not even fall pregnant then, and then you would have missed the cruise.

But if you did book it, you would have to accept that you might subject yourself to morning sickness on board a ship, or less control over your daily schedule or diet than you'd like, a slightly higher risk of having to cancel if anything went wrong with your pregnancy, it being more difficult to get appropriate medical attention if you need it etc.

If this is going to freak you out, don't do it! - you will be miserable.  If you are the sort of person to take it all in your stride, the chances of it going badly wrong are relatively low.
However, insurance may be a problem because Diabetes is a naughty word, as is Pregnant, and the two of them together...... well.....!

I went on a (flat, track) ski-trip when I was six months pregnant last time round: it was the best thing I could have done.  But I wouldn't have got insurance cover even if I'd have looked for it and would have had to accept responsibility for anything that went wrong.  If it had and I'd have looked round for the nearest person to sue, that wouldn't have been fair.


----------

